# What new flashlights are you planning on getting for the new 2012 year?



## Sirvive (Dec 12, 2011)

What are your hot choices for the up coming New Year of 2012?


----------



## Hacken (Dec 13, 2011)

i just sold my tk11 and r2 to my supervisor last week so i will be getting two new r5 to replace those this coming new year.. and maybe something else.. will have to see what's out there by then..


----------



## John_Bowtell (Dec 13, 2011)

Definitely the led Lenser x21 !!!! Because it's amazing and uses D cell batteries which are easier to get then cr123a's and 18650's


----------



## Henry50 (Dec 13, 2011)

Zebralight 502, or whatever its called. I want to see what the fuss is about


----------



## varmint (Dec 13, 2011)

Doubt if I would add any but I would like to try to upgrade 1 or 2, as I have never done that, this is all new to me.


----------



## T45 (Dec 13, 2011)

Let's see....
A Surefire M3, have to get at least one before they all go away
Surefire 6P BK
Surefire G2....maybe 2
Quark AA Tactical
Quark 123^2 Tactical
Sunwayman M20A
...that's the short list for now


----------



## kreisler (Dec 13, 2011)

Sirvive said:


> What are your hot choices for the up coming New Year of 2012?


and yours


----------



## xian13 (Dec 13, 2011)

I am seriously thinking about getting a Surefire E1B, as I am seriously drawn to single cell pocket flashlights, plus I have never owned a Surefire.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2011)

Didn't we *Just Have* a post like this, a few weeks ago ? ? ?






But, once again, i will answer:


MBI Torpedo, by "the guy with no name".


Also, probably gonna' get his tiny titanium "necklace light".


Both of these little beauties have attracted quite a following, here on CPF.


----------



## Burgess (Dec 13, 2011)

BTW, to Sirvive --


Welcome to CandlePowerForums !


:welcome:
_


----------



## Princeultra (Dec 14, 2011)

I am just ONE click from ordering *The NiteCore TM11 Tiny Monster...

*Want it so bad!

If I have money left when christmas is over - I will click it.


----------



## BigBluefish (Dec 14, 2011)

An HDS High CRI Clicky, once they materialize.
A second Surefire E1B
A second Surefire L1
Maybe, another Surefire A2.

OK...I need another 6p and Malkoff M61Hi-CRI L or LL.


----------



## Retinator (Dec 14, 2011)

Hmm too late for me to do any light shopping for this year sooooooo..........

UB3T Invictus - Damn it I've earned it by now, crazy year
Fury - Very possible, not a high priority
G2ZX or Z2X, still on the fence here, but I love the combat grip
Possible collection of the 4 colors of the G2X Pro's (I like the Forest Green & Tan)

Mag ML 100, 2 Cell version is fine, dammit now I'll be stocking C's (CRAP! too many cell types)
MiniMag Pro + , need the low mode

Hmm think that's it, if it weren't for the Invictus, I could add a LOT more to my list


----------



## Jason_Tx (Dec 14, 2011)

I really really want to get a HDS clicky - I can't seem to find a neutral tint one on their website though. Hopefully they'll come out with one soon.
Other than that maybe a SF M3 body with a Turbo head of some sort.


----------



## newless (Dec 15, 2011)

Surefire Fury!


----------



## kelmo (Dec 15, 2011)

Welcome to CPF!

Whatever bargains the Marketplace has to offer!


----------



## ruriimasu (Dec 15, 2011)

definitely getting myself a MBI torpedo


----------



## ganymede (Dec 16, 2011)

More Surefires! :devil:


----------



## Helmut.G (Dec 16, 2011)

I've always wanted a Surefire E1e, maybe in 2012.
And a Zebralight!


----------



## Cataract (Dec 16, 2011)

MBI Torpedo
Probably the MBI titanium
ZebraLight H600W


----------



## helios123 (Dec 16, 2011)

The Spy Tri V2 and the MBI Ti! Can't wait for them!


----------



## think2x (Dec 17, 2011)

SC600W


----------



## DWood (Dec 17, 2011)

None at all, but we all know how that ends.

I would love to PLAN to buy a pistol light from Olight, 4Sevens, Fenix, etc. but they don't make one yet. Oh well, stuck with expensive Surefires for my pistols.


----------



## JohnnyBravo (Dec 17, 2011)

Perhaps some model of Streamlight since I don't own that brand yet. A JetBeam RRT-0 XML, MBI Torpedo 10440, Olight I3 Purple, and maybe my first Fenix, a TK45...


----------



## FlaGman (Dec 17, 2011)

I was not planning on getting another light anytime soon but I pulled the trigger on a TAD titanium Lenslight mini yesterday. I am going to be on vacation when it arrives but I expect to be opening the box on New Years Day!


----------



## Ksimo13 (Dec 18, 2011)

I really want to try some 6p hosts as I am new to the flashlight stuff. I also want a light that can ramp with a ring configuration.


----------



## BIG45-70 (Dec 18, 2011)

I'll probably end up with something in a single cell cr123 and probably and LED head for me E2E.


----------



## Flying Turtle (Dec 18, 2011)

I probably won't be able to resist an SC80w, assuming they arrive soon.

Geoff


----------



## sassaquin (Dec 18, 2011)

At least one each of the MBI Torpedo and MBI Ti necklace light.


----------



## Hooked on Fenix (Dec 19, 2011)

Money has been really tight lately. I'm glad lights have gone up in quality and down in price while ANSI standards now limit lousy purchases. Just this month, I finally got enough cash to get a Coast HL5 140 lumen headlight ($10), a Cree XP-E powered 2AA minimag ($11), and my first Cree XM-L P60 drop-in (Lumaforce 520 lumen 3 level for $30). It'll be awhile before I can get anything else but these are on the top of my list: Black Diamond Storm headlight (or updated PT EOS if they ever get over 70 lumens), Maglite Pro+, 1AAA light with 200 lumen/watt Cree l.e.d. (if these ever get mass produced and out of the lab), 1 18650/2 123A light with same l.e.d. as 1AAA light like a Fenix TK11 (I want a handheld thrower with 500+ lumens that can stay at full brightness for entire runtime.)(Surefire Fury does look temping now though), 2AA light with infinitely variable brightness and 300+ lumens with some throw (not Cree XM-L), some 3100 mAh or better AW 18650 protected li-ion cells would be nice as well.


----------



## Jrubin (Dec 19, 2011)

JohnnyBravo said:


> Perhaps some model of Streamlight since I don't own that brand yet. A JetBeam RRT-0 XML, MBI Torpedo 10440, Olight I3 Purple, and maybe my first Fenix, a TK45...



Mbi torpedo for me as well


----------



## cheeman150 (Dec 19, 2011)

for me it's a jetbeam bc 40, olight m20, surefire 6p, with 6x bulbs, and a pack of 200 rayovac cr123


----------



## Mathiashogevold (Dec 19, 2011)

Problaly the ZL H600 and a SWM V10R!


----------



## tallyram (Dec 19, 2011)

I've got four lights on my short list: Zebralight SC600, Zebralight SC31, Sunwayman V10R, and Olight M3X.


----------



## dougie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have on order a Surefire Minimus headlamp and will be looking to get either a Invictus or similar high powered LED light sometime in the New Year. I have loads of different lights but I have found myself limited to Surefire, First-Light & Pelican to meet my needs. This doesn't mean that I don't like other brands but simply that I will be looking to maintain my relationship with my favourite manufacturers in 2012!


----------



## diamondlight (Dec 19, 2011)

A new LensLight TAD Ti Mini for me, thanks to my wife


----------



## LGT (Dec 19, 2011)

xian13 said:


> I am seriously thinking about getting a Surefire E1B, as I am seriously drawn to single cell pocket flashlights, plus I have never owned a Surefire.


Have you also looked into an HDS light. IMO, much better then surefire E1b. Depending on a tac or exec. You can have three or four modes of output.


----------



## varmint (Dec 19, 2011)

Probably another AAA or AA 1 battery model, just dont know which yet, possible a 1x123 small light also.
I am so pleased with my new Dereelight and TN11 that I dont know of what else.


----------



## flashlight nut (Dec 19, 2011)

An HDS 240T ...............What?........It could happen.


----------



## davyro (Dec 20, 2011)

flashlight nut said:


> An HDS 240T ...............What?........It could happen.




You & me both if not it's a 200T i'll have to go for


----------



## NoFair (Dec 20, 2011)

None, but I plan on upgrading a few lights with higher CRI XM-Ls :thumbsup:


----------



## fonaryk (Dec 20, 2011)

I will buy absolutely NO new lights this coming new year!

Except for the MBI Torpedo which I have already committed to.

Any second hand lights do not count as "new".


----------



## Jash (Dec 22, 2011)

John_Bowtell said:


> Definitely the led Lenser x21 !!!! Because it's amazing and uses D cell batteries which are easier to get then cr123a's and 18650's



No! TK70 is cheaper, has more output and is regulated. Not to mention more modes and it's receiving an update to work better on alkalines. Though with the money you'll save over buying the X21, you'll be able to afford some LSD ni-mh D's and a charger.

As for me, I'm planning on a Malkoff M61LL in an MD2 body for my new EDC light. High CRI if it's available.


----------



## tx101 (Dec 23, 2011)

Surefire LX1 :shrug:


----------



## Jerrycobra (Dec 23, 2011)

a EDC XM-L light that uses the 18650 or the AA size, around 400-500lm


----------



## LEDninja (Dec 23, 2011)

High CRI Preon 2 OR Neutral-white Preon 2, can not afford both.
Preon 2 Body, Yellow for my old WARMS Preon so I can tell the Preons apart.

Zebralight Q50W and SC5(W?) if they ever build them.

Fenix LD40 OR JetBeam PA40 Neutal White LED

:thinking::thinking::thinking: Can't decide.


----------



## eh4 (Dec 23, 2011)

my only real goal for 2012 flashlight-wise is to obtain a P60 host and send it off to become an neutral tint DEFT EDC... 
that's the one to plan for because it's so over the top expensive in my economy... but for what it does compared to it's weight and power requirements I think it will have enduring value.

I'll also probably pick up another Zebralight or two and put some time and $ into battery/recharging infrastructure.
Maybe get a couple of maglight drop ins too.


----------



## Swedpat (Dec 23, 2011)

Actually I (as usual) planned to soon finish this flashlight addiction, but because I still miss a few highly necessary lights I consider to get a Fenix TK41 or TK60, and a Malkoff Hound Dog XM-L Warm. And yes; TK70 is tempting...:green:


----------



## Echo63 (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm actually not planning to buy any new lights.
Pretty happy with the lights I have, a good edc, some good "bump in the night" and "night only carry" lights
And then a fun "lets lights stuff up a kilometre away" light too.

I wouldn't mind a second Maxabeam, but it would have to be reasonably priced (like the first one was)

There will probably be a light or two I can't live without, but I don't know what they are yet.
I would like to get a KuKu TI clip and trit tailcap for my V10RTI - but I'm actually pretty happy with the stock light


----------



## Johnbeck180 (Dec 23, 2011)

Just pulled the trigger on a jetbeam RRT-0 R5 w/ infinite adjustment. This will be my last light for 2011, as for 2012....??????


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 23, 2011)

Nothing planned so far, unless I win the lottery ... 

Just batteries...

Kind of hoping for an AA tube for my HDS Rotary... And still holding out for a CR123-based aspheric lens light. 

Other than that, I think I'm done.

Some stuff on the radar for 2012 are... A good set of Oakleys boots, a camcorder, some clothing items, a Spyderco sharpmaker, and a couple other things I haven't identified just yet.


----------



## Xacto (Dec 25, 2011)

So far, maybe only a Surefire G2X Tactical in tan. From there on - let's see.

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## atlashomeric (Dec 26, 2011)

Eclipse LED


----------



## gea (Dec 27, 2011)

Zebralight S6330 when ever it comes out. 
And 4 AW 3100's


----------



## bobbagum (Dec 27, 2011)

Still haven't got around to getting the TK70, my dealer said that interests in the light have died down a bit now


----------



## diesel79 (Dec 27, 2011)

Either a Malkoff Wildcat or Hound Dog X-ML


----------



## Dingle1911 (Dec 27, 2011)

I plan to purchase several LED drop-ins for 6P and 9P lights. I have my eye on these: *TLS TX4 Cree MC-E 4-die LED Conversion Head, **TLS LED Drop-In and Multi-Function (Reverse) Tailcap Kit, and TLS Cree Q5 Single Stage LED Conversion Head for E2. Also whatever comes up in the exchange that seems interesting and I can afford.*


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am ordering a Zebralight SC600w on Friday for the New Year with two or three AW3100s. The Zebralight SC80w is also on the radar. I also intend to get some Thrunite Ti with the 0.04lumen firefly mode in several colours when available plus some more Fenix E01s.

That might be it for a while until the Zebralight Q50w, H502 and H502w are available.


----------



## tigerledz (Dec 27, 2011)

Wanting a 4Sevens Quark 123-2 TurboX, any feedback on this model ?




Regards,
Todd


----------



## Gorram (Dec 28, 2011)

XT11 - when available.

A tail clicky 16340 mini of some sort.

Happy New Year!


----------



## Woods Walker (Dec 28, 2011)

Maybe a H502 and a M61L or LL in a warm tint but beyond that I am kinda in the flashlight doldrums right now. What I have works plenty good.


----------



## camoman2 (Dec 28, 2011)

Olight m31 triton
Klarus XT11
Solarforce mpp1 and 2
Jetbeam raptor RRT-3
Eagle tac T20C2


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 28, 2011)

1. Zebralight H502w

2. One amazing single AAA light to replace my Maratac AAA and Fenix E05

Then I will be done.


----------



## dmkatz76 (Dec 28, 2011)

1. Torpedo
2. Probably a second Torpedo.


----------



## Mr460mag (Dec 28, 2011)

A Zebralight SC600 and a lot of singel AAA lights


----------



## oldnfat (Dec 28, 2011)

Thinking of getting a Fenix TK 35. Lots of light for the price. Wow, after reading about some the real high-end lights I am in awe! Had no idea such expensive flashlights existed, and the great number of manufacturers is surprising also. Really like this site, always been a flashlight guy. Now I know there are others like me who are fascinated with them.


----------



## Harry999 (Dec 29, 2011)

The plans changed slightly - I am now getting an SC600 and I will alter the tint to one I like using Lee Filters! 



Harry999 said:


> I am ordering a Zebralight SC600w on Friday for the New Year with two or three AW3100s. The Zebralight SC80w is also on the radar. I also intend to get some Thrunite Ti with the 0.04lumen firefly mode in several colours when available plus some more Fenix E01s.
> 
> That might be it for a while until the Zebralight Q50w, H502 and H502w are available.


----------



## kbark (Dec 29, 2011)

I've had my eye on the SWM V10r for a while now. Any single cr123 XML light will probably end up in my pocket soon.


----------



## iron potato (Dec 29, 2011)

Eyeing my first Zebralight headlamp, torn between getting powered by AA or 18650, but I still dont know getting a Neutral or Flood type lens, any idea for upclose work + around 10 feet range use oo: ?


----------



## davidt1 (Dec 29, 2011)

iron potato said:


> Eyeing my first Zebralight headlamp, torn between getting powered by AA or 18650, but I still dont know getting a Neutral or Flood type lens, any idea for upclose work + around 10 feet range use oo: ?



I have had both the H51w and H501. Lost my all flood H501 a few months ago and missing it everyday. Get the brightest light with an all flood beam.


----------



## Tbone559 (Dec 29, 2011)

Klarus XT11
Tiablo E3A for keys
OLIGHT m3x
Fenix TK35


----------



## Launch Mini (Dec 29, 2011)

Well , I have two in the mail coming towards me, so they may arrive in 2011 or 2012, BUT the one I WILL order this January is
Either a SW GG SPY007 Neutral -XP-G or XM-L version. Still not sure which of those two to order.


----------



## magnum70383 (Dec 29, 2011)

Just got the TK41. Dunno if it'll be here 2011 or 2012. HA HA


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Dec 29, 2011)

Klarus XT11 for sure...i'm looking into others as well


----------



## kreisler (Dec 29, 2011)

2012 year:

1x DQG Tiny III (=the titanium production run of the legendary DQG Tiny)
nothing else on my wishlist right now.

i plan to finalize the Klarus P1A deal these days. 12€ or something. hilarious.


----------



## davyro (Dec 29, 2011)

Depending on my work situation,namely if i've still got a job in 3 months time i'm going to really try & get a McGizmo.
If work is patchy(thats what i'm expecting)i'm going to firstly go for a Jetbeam PC10,i'd love another HDS as well.


----------



## Quiksilver (Dec 29, 2011)

None hopefully, unless someone comes out with a cr123 based aspheric.

Could always start buying duplicates tho.

Unless something breaks, probably just a few boxes of batteries...


----------



## iron potato (Dec 29, 2011)

From top left,
UltraFire RL-2088
UltraFire WF-800L (SSC-P7)
SolarForce Sand L2 with XM-L drop in
SolarForce L2 with lantern head attachment
Fenix TK35

From top right,
UltraFire UF-H3
UltraFire UF-H1D
Romisen RC-K4
Olight i1 EOS SS
Sunwayman V10A XM-L
JetBeam PC20


----------



## iron potato (Dec 29, 2011)

4AA type e.g. Fenix LD40 / JetBeam PA40 / Sunwayman M40A

8AA type e.g. Fenix TK41

Torn between Sunwayman T20CS & T40CS

Klarus XT20 

Zebralight headlamp also would be nice


----------



## hellraiser (Dec 30, 2011)

thinking about a fenix tk60. Need do more research though. I want a good d cell light and the option to go 3 or 4 cells is really cool. Also want to do my first lego build!


----------



## IronPrayers (Dec 30, 2011)

I need these at least.
Nitecore EZAA R5
Nitecore D10 SP R2
Nitecore EX10
Jetbeam RRT-0 S2
Jetbeam PA01
4Sevens Quark Mini AA
4Sevens Quark Mini 123


----------



## mauiblue (Dec 30, 2011)

Princeultra said:


> I am just ONE click from ordering *The NiteCore TM11 Tiny Monster...
> 
> *Want it so bad!
> 
> If I have money left when christmas is over - I will click it.



I'm also wanting a Tiny Monster! Need one so badly for my night security gig. Saving my green backs ever so surely. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Swede74 (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm planning on buying my first CR123-powered flashlight, probably a small one that takes a single cell. I had my eyes on the Olight i1 EOS until I read it doesn't accept rechargeable batteries, so the search continues. Not a bad thing really, I don't mind waiting for one that has a higher output than the Olight i1. I also "need" a backup for my keychain light, currently an iTP A3 EOS upgraded. Maybe a single cell AAA light with a Cree XML if I can find one. 

Some may say that when the owner of 30+ flashlights feels he has to buy a backup for a light that has worked flawlessly since he bought it, it is a sign of insanity. I say: "Come on, live a little"  If I try to leave home without a keychain light I don't feel properly dressed.

Finally, if Zebralight releases its T3 or T5 electronic tail clicky I won't be able to resist it, even though it will put a dent in my savings towards a new computer this year.


----------



## azzid (Dec 30, 2011)

Waiting for a 3 x XM-L(neutral) light that uses optics/TIR and not the conventional reflector plus a multi mode driver, I want this one to a have a bit of throw and not too much flood. 

If a new Deft(not EDC) would be released this year, I'd gladly get one.


----------



## kelmo (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm going to get a Malkoff tower for my M3 and M4.


----------



## blackbalsam (Dec 30, 2011)

I have (2) Knurlys on order from Mac and (2) on order from Fred (Photonfanatic) a Custom Mule and a Damascus SS single rcr123 light.. ...Robert.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Dec 30, 2011)

Robert- i posted the question in macs forum but he hasnt answered....i guess by your post he is actually taking orders for the knurlys now? On a side note...would anyone else be really interested in a knurly 18650?!


----------



## LGT (Dec 30, 2011)

The gravitational pull of the new HDS 120 cri seems just too strong to resist.


----------



## blackbalsam (Dec 30, 2011)

ffemt6263 said:


> Robert- i posted the question in macs forum but he hasnt answered....i guess by your post he is actually taking orders for the knurlys now? On a side note...would anyone else be really interested in a knurly 18650?!


 I contacted Mac via PM for a Cerakoted black and a Bead blasted Ti models and was quoted a price for which i sent the paypal....Robert.


----------



## ffemt6263 (Dec 30, 2011)

Great. Thanks for the response robert


----------



## Limey Johnson (Dec 30, 2011)

my plans call for a Catapult V3, and an ArmyTek Predator.


----------



## signal 13 (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm hoping to really cut back on spending money on lights this year. 

AFTER I buy a M6LT, 5 dropins for some empty SF hosts I have sitting around, and a KX2C for a scoutlight body/tailcap I just scooped up at the MP.

That should hold me off for a while. I hope!


----------



## nobunaga88 (May 24, 2012)

Now i'm really hoping for another 1aaa flashlight just like preon revo ..really want it so bad (glassy eyes) :mecry:


----------



## SimulatedZero (May 24, 2012)

Too many...


----------



## Ragnar66 (May 24, 2012)

Nitecore TM15 and TM20 when they come out


----------



## The Engineer (May 25, 2012)

Armytek Predator 2012,Mini Maglite Pro+ and Eagletac T20C2 MKII XM-L Turbo.


----------



## The Engineer (May 26, 2012)

Eagletac T20C2 MK II XM-L Turbo, Armytek Predator 2012 and a Mini Maglite Pro+


----------



## shrike2222 (May 26, 2012)

No.1 Xeno S3A for EDC with 18650

No.2 Surefire A2 incan

No.3 I'm planning to make custom heat sink for Surefire E series with triple LED


----------



## bluebonnet (May 26, 2012)

SureFire's UDR Dominator is one I'll be watching for.


----------



## BIG45-70 (May 26, 2012)

For sure one of the new Surefires, which will probably be an 200 lumen EB1. I'd also like to pick up an HDS when the become available again. I also heard Fenix is coming out with a new version of the TK70 which I've been eyeing now for awhile, if it's good with alkalines that would probably be enough to get me to pull the trigger on one.


----------

